# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρονικά >  >  Inverter 12-230  Για Ψυκτη Watt????

## unoturbo

Γειά σας,

πιστευω οτι υπάρχουν αρκετοι γνωστες εδω μέσα που μπορούν να με βοηθείσουν....

εχω βάλει εναν ψυκτη στο αμαξι και αγορασα ενα ινβερτερ 350-700βαττ 

και δεν μπορεί να το σηκωσει και βαραει το αλαρμ

ο ψυκτης πανω γραφει στις προδιαγραφες του τα εξεις....

110 watt
1.2A 
230Volt 
0.17Kwh

αυτά.....

χ8ες δοκιμασα και εναν 600-1200peak πηγε να τον δουλεψει αλλα στο δευτερολεπτο βαρεσε και αυτο αλαρμ....

καλα ποσο ενταση μπορει να ζηταει ενας κομπρεσορας φρεον???

δωστε τα φωτα σας για να τελειωσω το προτζεκτ μου...

Υπάρχει κατι που μπορώ να κανω και να κρατείσω τον 350-700?? χρησιμοποιώντας καποιον πυκνωτη πριν ή μετα το Ινβερτερ???

Αλλιώς θα παραγγείλω απο εξωτερικο γιατι Ελλάδα για 1000-2000 ζητανε τα μαλλιά της κεφαλής τους....


Ευχαριστω για τον χρονο σας ξερω οτι κουρασα......

----------


## electronic

Καλημέρα Γιάννη και χρόνια πολλά.

Καλός ήρθες στο forum αυτό.
τώρα στο θέμα σου.
Η κατανάλωση σου είναι περίπου 150watt. Το θέμα είναι το εξής. 
Αν το κύκλωμα που δουλεύει ο ψυκτης σου θέλει ημίτονο (δηλαδή εσωτερικά του το κύκλωμα τροφοδοσίας είναι switching) τότε δεν θα σου δουλέψει κανένας απλός ινβερτερ. 
Και αυτό γιατί πολύ απλά οι απλοί ινβερτερ στην έξοδο των 230volt δεν εμφανίζουν ημίτονο αλλά μια περίεργη κορυφή και μετά το χάος. Δεν μπορώ να σου περιγράψω τι βλέπω στον παλμογράφο. 

Οι απλοί ινβερτερ είναι μόνο για ωμικά φορτία και άντε και καμιά λάμπα φθορισμού.

Αυτά για να μην σπαταλάς χρήματα και χρόνο
Γιώργος.

----------


## GR_KYROS

Χρειάζεσαι ένα inverter *SOFT START*
*Εδώ έχει αρκετούς , και με ημίτονο*
http://www.tele.gr/html/162.HTM

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ_Τ

Για σου φίλε μου τώρα που από ότι μας λες το έχεις ήδη αγοράσει αν έχεις δοκίμασε ένα πυκνωτή στην έξοδο εναλλασσόμενου να είναι και πάνω από 240V στην ουσία είναι ένα μοτέρ που θέλει ρεύμα εκκίνησης.

----------


## xifis

σιγουρα θα χρειαζεται ινβερτερ με ημιτονικη εξοδο,κ αυτο γιατι το μοτερ του ψυκτη δεν εχει καθαρη ωμικη αντισταση αλλα συνθετη (επαγωγικη χωρητικη ωμικη).οποτε ενας παραγοντας που δεν δουλευει θαναι αυτος.ισως παλι να σου πεφτει κ μικρο,να μη μπορει να δωσει το ρευμα εκκινησης οπως λεει ο ΝΙΚΟΣ_Τ.αν κ λογικα δε θα πρεπε ναχει καποιο πυκνωτη το μοτερ απτη μανα του?οπως κ ναχει ο κανονας λεει πως τα τετραγωνικα ινβερτερ κανουν μονο για ωμικα φορτια,κ για τα συνθετα θες καποιο με ημιτονικη εξοδο (στην ουσια απλα καταπνιγονται οι αρμονικες του τετραγωνου που κανουν κ τη ζημια,δεν βλεπεις καθαρο "καμπυλωτο" ημιτονο :Tongue: ).

----------


## unoturbo

βρήκα 1000-2000peak me  Output waveform : Modified sine wave   με 55e 

λετε να τον αγοράσω ή να κανω την πατέντα με τον πυκνωτη που λεει το παλικάρι..?

μήπως θα το καταστρέψω ή δεν θα δουλέυει σωστά..

----------


## Nemmesis

κυρο απο οτι βλεπω αυτα που δειχνεις δεν εχουν ημοτονικη εξοδο (εκτος αν δεν ειδα κατι) οποτε και να δουλεψουν νομιζω πως πολυ συντομα προκαλεσουν προβλημα στον συμπιεστη... αν ρωτησω εγω κατι απο την αλλη... ο ψυκτης που εχεις ειναι ιδιοκατασκευη?

----------


## unoturbo

Οχι ετοιμο το πήρα απο αγγλία γιατι δεν μπορούσα να βρω Ελλάδα τετοιο πραγμα... αυτο που φτίαχνω αποτελεί ενα ολοκληρο συστημα ψυξης Υδρόψυκτου Intercooler παραθέτω μερικές φωτο για να καταλαβεται γιατι μιλαω... και εχω κολίσει εδω στο τελος..χεχε

Ακριβώς ο ψυκτης γράφει   110watts 1.2Ampers 230Volts   Pmax=V*Imax Αρα το πολύ να ζητήσει 1,2*230= 276 watts

----------


## unoturbo



----------


## Nemmesis

ωραιος!!!! εγω θα ελεγα εδωσες τοσα λεφτα κριμα δεν ειναι να κανεις πειραματα τωρα? παρε ενα αρκετα μεγαλητερο εγω θα ελεγα να εισαι και ανετος.... 

ΚΑΛΑ ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΝΑ!!!

----------


## GR_KYROS

Ο SWI-150  της TELE είναι ημίτονο αλλά 150W
Σε μεγαλύτερη ισχύ θα βρεις εδώ
http://www.eshops.gr/index.php?act=viewCat&catId=95

----------


## unoturbo

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=390007793159

αυτο είναι που θα πάρω...  το εγκρίνετε?  απο κινα θα έρθει αλλα εχει ποιότητα πιστεύω!!!

----------


## PCMan

Παιδιά τι σημαίνει Modified Sine και Auto Modified Sine και τι διαφορα έχουν απ'το pure sine, δηλαδή το καθαρό ημίτονο?

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ_Τ

Σε βλέπω έχεις κάνει πολύ καλή δουλειά για δες και αυτό το ξέρεις το*Peltier* είναι και 12V


http://inbthermoelectric.com/index.html

----------


## Nemmesis

τι να κλασει και το peltier...  θες παρα πολλα για να μπορεσουν να αποδοζουν οπως το φρεον... εγω λεω αν ειναι να κανει τετοια αλλαγη ας βαλει εναν 12 συμπιεστη... αν εχεις καποιος φιλο ψυκτικο ΚΑΛΟ μαστωρα πεστου να σου υπολογισει ενα δωδεκαβολτ να βαλει... αλλα δεν θα ειναι φτηνο... ενα απο αυτα τα 2 μοντελα bd50f bd80f... αλλα πραγματικα δεν νομιζω να αξιζει.. η καλητερη λυση (λογο χρονου/χρηματος) ειναι αυτη που ζητησε δλδ ενα καλο inverter... αυτο που δειχνεις ειναι οκ νομιζω...

----------


## unoturbo

αρχικα σκεφτηκα για πελτιερ.... αλλα δεν θα εκανα δουλειά.... δεν θα μπορούσε να ψυξει τοσα λιτρα νερου σε τετοια ταχυτητα του νερού...

ας απαντησει καποιος γιαυτο που ειπε το παλικαρι πιο κατω...  modified sine  ti diafora exei  me  to pure sine.....   ελπιζω να μην χρειαζεται να βρω καθαρο ημιτονο ινβερτερ γιατι ειναι πανακριβοιιι

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ_Τ

*Με το  Peltier μπορείς να ψύξεις τον αέρα άμεσα !*
*Με την υδρόψυξη πόσους βαθμούς πιστεύεις ότι θα κατέβει ο αέρας εισαγωγής πριν από το λούφτ.*

----------


## Nemmesis

> *Με το  Peltier μπορείς να ψύξεις τον αέρα άμεσα !*
> *Με την υδρόψυξη πόσους βαθμούς πιστεύεις ότι θα κατέβει ο αέρας εισαγωγής πριν από το λούφτ.*



εγω απο οτι καταλαβα απο τις εικονες υδροψυκτος ειναι ο συμπικτωτης του φρεον... τι παθατε ολοι τελευταια με τα bolt γραμματα?

----------


## Nemmesis

ο μετασχηματιστης που βλεπω στην εικονα τι ρολο βαραει??? τωρα τον ειδα

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ_Τ

Κάτι συμβαίνει με τα bold νομίζω το διόρθωσα.

----------


## unoturbo

> ο μετασχηματιστης που βλεπω στην εικονα τι ρολο βαραει??? τωρα τον ειδα



Ειχα κανει προσομοίωση στο σπιτι μου ο μετασχηματιστής ειναι για την 12V αντλία....


Απαντάω και στον νίκο

εκανα δοκιμή σπιτι μου... εβαλα το πιστολάκι με θερμοκρασία αέρα 120'  απο την μια του ιντερκουλερ και από την άλλη εβγαινε παγωμενος αερας για παραπανω από 5 λεπτα... και η θερμοκρασία του νερού είχε ανέβει απο 2' σε 7 βαθμούς....

Δεν εχει την θερμική ικανότητα το πελτιέρ να ψυξει τον αερα απο την τουρμπίνα στην Εισαγωγή..... τωρα αμα θέλεις να ψυξεις πριν το λουφτ.. δεν ξερω ισως μπορείς.. αν και δν με ενδιαφέρει... ο αερας θερμένεται απο την υπερπλήρωση της τουρμπίνας....

----------


## Nemmesis

τελικα τι αποφασησες? με ενθουσιασαν οι εικονες σου και θελω νεα :Wub: 
με τι φρεον το δουλευεις? r134 σωστα? και σε τι αμαξι θα το βαλεις?

----------


## unoturbo

> τελικα τι αποφασησες? με ενθουσιασαν οι εικονες σου και θελω νεα
> με τι φρεον το δουλευεις? r134 σωστα? και σε τι αμαξι θα το βαλεις?



nai r134 αν και δεν ξερω πολλά απο ψυκτικα.....

σε uno εχει μπει ηδη...

θα παραγγείλω μεσα στην βδομάδα εναν 1000-2000 απο Κινα που ειναι για φωτοβολταικα και εχει  modified  sine wave output.... ελπίζω να κάνω δουλειά....   μόλις τελειώσω θα ανεβάσω τις τελικές φωτός....

θελω να μου εξηγησει καποιος τις διαφορές του modifed sine wave kai pure sine wave..... ελπζιω να κανουν δουλειά και τα δυο...

----------


## unoturbo

παιδες δεν μου απαντήσατε αν πειραζει αν πάρω    pure sine wave   ή modified sine wave....  με το δευτερο θα κανω δουλειά..?

----------


## DT200

θα σου πω την προσωπική μου εμπειρία και ελπίζω να σε βοηθήσω,
έκανα ένα πείραμα με ένα καταψύκτη 90W και μέτρησα μέσω παλμογράφου 
ποια είμαι η ισχύει που καταναλώνει κατά την εκκίνηση, το 
αποτέλεσμα ήταν ότι για 1,5 δευτερόλεπτο ο καταψύκτης κατανάλωνε
(από την ΔΕΗ) 2,7A (Max) και αν το κάνουμε *0,707 για να βρούμε το RMS, 
θα βρούμε 425W και μετά έπεφτε στα 90W.


το inverter που αγόρασα εγώ είναι τροποποιημένο ημίτονο (modified sine wave ) στα 1000W
και για 4 μήνες που δούλεψα τον καταψύκτη δεν έπαθε κάτι.

τα συμπεράσματα δικά σου...  :Wink:

----------


## unoturbo

> θα σου πω την προσωπική μου εμπειρία και ελπίζω να σε βοηθήσω,
> έκανα ένα πείραμα με ένα καταψύκτη 90W και μέτρησα μέσω παλμογράφου 
> ποια είμαι η ισχύει που καταναλώνει κατά την εκκίνηση, το 
> αποτέλεσμα ήταν ότι για 1,5 δευτερόλεπτο ο καταψύκτης κατανάλωνε
> (από την ΔΕΗ) 2,7A (Max) και αν το κάνουμε *0,707 για να βρούμε το RMS, 
> θα βρούμε 425W και μετά έπεφτε στα 90W.
> 
> 
> το inverter που αγόρασα εγώ είναι τροποποιημένο ημίτονο (modified sine wave ) στα 1000W
> ...




ωραιοςςς.... μια χαρα... μολις πηρα εναν 1000αρη με τροποποιημενο ημίτονο.... 58 ευρω απο Κινα

----------


## DT200

νομίζω ότι έκανες καλή κίνηση !

φυσικά, δεν θα το συνδέσεις στον αναπτήρα του αυτοκινήτου,
αλλά με χοντρά καλώδια που θα έχουν πόλους για μπαταρίες.

----------


## unoturbo

εννοειτε.. την μπαταρία τους αυτοκινήτου την εχω μεταφέρει στο πορτ παγκαζ... εχει και 4 πολους... μια χαρα..

----------


## PCMan

Εδώ το έχει 52€

----------


## unoturbo

AUD $79.00 και AUD $26.50 μεταφορικά   105.50 ΑUD 53 ευρω

Aυτόν πήρα και εγώ αλλα σε μια αλλη δημοπρασία...

----------


## haris_216

Παλιό το θέμα αλλά επειδή το ερώτημά μου είναι σχετικό είπα να το αναβιώσω έτσι ώστε οι σχετικές πληροφορίες να είναι μαζεμένες.

Λοιπόν, πριν χρόνια είχα πάρει ένα από αυτά τα inverter (12v-220v) κυρίως για χρήση στο camping. Κανένας φορτιστής (ήταν προ της "παγκοσμοιοποίησης" της usb φόρτισης και τα διάφορα κινητά είχαν διαφορετικούς φορτιστές), καμιά λάμπα, κλπ.
Το inverter αυτό ήταν τροποποιημένου ημιτόνου με την κλασσική παρενέργεια του να μην "παίζει" με πχ μοτέρ (δεν το είχα σκεφτεί και το ανακάλυψα the hard way φτάνοντας αργά το βράδυ στο camping και πηγαίνοντας να φουσκώσω το διπλό στρώμα :Sad: ).
Τα inverter καθαρού ημιτόνου πάντα είχαν σημαντικά υψηλότερη τιμή. Τελευταία όμως βλέπω κάποια (με λίγα watt βέβαια) να έχουν ακόμα και 2ψήφια τιμή (κινέζικα βέβαια). 
Πριν κάνω κάποια βλακεία, υπάρχει κάτι να προσέξω κοιτώντας για inverter καθαρού ημιτόνου;
Αν στο θέμα κατανάλωση είναι επαρκές, θα δουλέψει οποιαδήποτε συσκευή ή έχουν κάποιες παραξενιές και "συμπάθειες"/"αντιπάθειες";

----------


## gchal

Γειά σας,
Το θέμα με το ψυγείο δεν είναι υπόθεση μεγάλου inverter, αλλά ξεκινά απο τον ίδιο τον κινητήρα ψύξης (κοινώς συμπιεστής) αυτό χρειάζεται για μερικά msec περίπου το 10 πλάσιο σε μέγεθος ρεύμα απο το ρεύμα λειτουργίας λόγω υψηλής συμπίεσης στο εσωτερικό του κινητήρα, η οποία συμπίεση δεν ξεφορτώνει όταν σταματά το σύστημα λόγω κλειστού κυκλώματος.Με μια αμπεροτσιμπίδα και βάζοντας το σύστημα στα 230Volt/AC/50Hz βλέπεις το ρεύμα εκκίνησης και απο εκεί θα βγούν τα συμπεράσματα τί inverter θα χρησιμοποιηθεί.Πιστεύω να σας φώτισα....

----------

